# Xing Yi Quan: Five element - Han Yanwu



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2013)

Xing Yi Quan: Five element fist training (Beijing)

Han Yan Wu


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 7, 2013)

Xing Yi Quan: 5 Element Linking Fist


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 8, 2013)

Xingyiquan: Santi Shi


----------

